# 3 mystery plants



## Benz_020 (Mar 3, 2008)

got these as a replacement
they werent labeld.

ones was all busted up when it arrived.


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

The first picture on the left is an Ammannia species, probably senegalensis.


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

I am thinking that the second one is also an Ammannia species grown emersed. The third one looks like Echinodorus uruguayensis, the variety that used to be called 'red horemanii, grown under conditions of very low nitrogen availability.


----------



## Benz_020 (Mar 3, 2008)

HeyPK said:


> I am thinking that the second one is also an Ammannia species grown emersed. The third one looks like Echinodorus uruguayensis, the variety that used to be called 'red horemanii, grown under conditions of very low nitrogen availability.


i am finding a lot of different plants pictured as Echinodorus uruguayensis but so far none look like it.

i do have partial names, i didnt say, just to make sure.

i dont know what one is what though.

assuming now....
"red nesaea" .... pic 1
"Hormanii Sword" .... pic 3
"Ammania" .... pic 2

just need the exact sp. name.


----------



## Benz_020 (Mar 3, 2008)

found some better pictures of Echinodorus horemanii red 
some showing leaf structure and they match up. 
only diff is that they all have gren bases. this one has no green at all, so far.


----------



## Benz_020 (Mar 3, 2008)

just found the one as "NESAEA SP. 'RED LEAVED'" here.



still not sure on the ammania


----------

